# nikon camera budget Rs 15,000.00



## andy_65_in (Jul 27, 2014)

please suggest.for home use only


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> please suggest.for home use only



Nikon Coolpix S9600 16MP Point and Shoot Camera -14k

Link:Buy Nikon Coolpix S9600 16MP Point and Shoot Camera (Red) with 22x Optical Zoom, 4GB Card and Camera Case Online at Low Price in India | Nikon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 27, 2014)

i hope this doesnt have low light issues-also its little over budget in flipkart.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 28, 2014)

Since you are inclined toward Nikon, as suggested in above post, S9600 is perfect for home use. Low light issues are subjective when you use any digital camera, some are fine with the noise, others are not.

This review might help in assessing the performance: Nikon Coolpix S9600 Review | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## srkmish (Jul 28, 2014)

why are u insisting on nikon. sony, fuji, canon make better cameras in lower priced segment. if i were u, i wud get fuji xf-1. great in low light(f 1.8 at wide end) , beautiful retro design and compact. this has also gotten good reviews for a compact cam. Fujifilm X-F1 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.13999 Price in India - Buy Fujifilm X-F1 Point & Shoot Camera Red Online - Fujifilm: Flipkart.com


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 28, 2014)

srk -point taken and accepted-thanks


----------

